# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آغاز ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 95 - سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

## Goodbye forever

*سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

آغاز ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 95

**قبل از ثبت نام حتما دفترچه راهنما را به دقت مطالعه کنید

**دانلود دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95**


 اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور در باره تاريخ‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و همچنين‌ شرايط و ضوابط شركت در‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ ‌سال‌ 1395*




*ثبت نام درآزمون سراسری سال 1395*




بدين‌وسيله‌ به‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌  متقاضي‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1395 براي‌ پذيرش در  دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي و پرديس خودگردان  دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌  دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان  تحصيل در آن دسته از كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در  رشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌  شركت‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور و همچنين ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نام *از  روز دوشنبه مورخ 19/11/94 (نوزدهم‌ بهمن ماه 1394) آغاز مي‌شود و در  پايان‌ وقت‌ روز چهار‌شنبه مورخ 28/11/1394 (بيست و هشتم بهمن ماه‌ 1394)  پايان‌ مي‌پذيرد*؛ لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر براساس توضيحات ذيل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 اقدام نمايند. 


*الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 

 داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را بموقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد. 

1- مطالعه دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام (دفترچه  شماره 1) در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 (اين دفترچه از روز يكشنبه 18/11/94 از  طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور قابل دريافت است).

 2- خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org

 3- مراجعه به سامانه جمع‌آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاه‌ها به نشاني: http://dipcode.medu.ir براي دريافت كدهاي سوابق تحصيلي ذيل:

 3-1- كد سوابق تحصيلي *براي ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تا سال 1394* و با عنوان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي.

 3-2- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه* مدرك دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 1391 تا 1394 اخذ نموده‌اند.  

*
*تبصره:* *دارندگان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي سال‌هاي 1391 تا 1394* مي‌بايست  طبق بند 3 فوق اقدام نموده و دانش‌آموزان پيش‌دانشگاهي سال تحصيلي جاري كه  در خرداد ماه سال 95 فارغ‌التحصيل مي‌شوند، لازم است براي اطلاع از نحوه  اقدام به اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون* در تاريخ 1395/4/14* مراجعه نمايند.

*تذكر مهم:* داوطلباني كه مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي ديپلم و پيش‌دانشگاهي (هر دو مورد) هستند، توجه داشته باشند مي‌بايست از سامانه فوق *دو كد سوابق تحصيلي دريافت نمايند.* 4- ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان در زمان مقرر *(94/11/19 لغايت 94/11/28).

*
 5- پرينت كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون، با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان بر اساس برنامه زماني مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي شماره يك. 

6- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.

*ب) ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
 ثبت‌نام براي شركت در آزمون‌های کلیه دوره‌هاي دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي سال 1395 و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از* كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي*  كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور بر اساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، منحصراً از طريق  پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور امكان‌پذير است؛ لذا داوطلبان  لازم است كه ابتدا دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام را مطالعه نموده و در صورت واجد  شرايط بودن، نسبت به پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام در آزمون به  شرح ذيل، اقدام كنند و سپس مراحل بعدي را به انجام برسانند.

*1- دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسري سال 1395:*
 متقاضيان ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال  1395، با دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين  سازمان، ضمن مطالعه دقيق آن براي اطلاع از شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي، مقررات  وظيفه عمومي، مقررات مربوط به ضوابط ثبت‌نام اتباع غير ايراني و توضيحات  مربوط به سهميه ايثارگران كه در اين دفترچه راهنما درج شده است، در صورتي  كه داراي شرايط مندرج در دفترچه ‌باشند، مي‌توانند به عنوان داوطلب در اين  آزمون ثبت‌نام نمايند.

*2- پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري:* 

 با توجه به اينكه پرداخت هزينه ثبت‌نام  منحصراً به صورت اينترنتي انجام مي‌شود، داوطلبان لازم است به وسيله  كارت‌هاي عضو شبكه بانكي شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال است، با  مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان و پرداخت *مبلغ 180.000 (صد و هشتاد هزار) ريال* به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام شركت در آزمون، نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري (شماره سريال 12 رقمي) اقدام نمايند. 

*تبصره 1-*  با توجه به اينكه مقرر گرديده در مراحل مختلف فرآيند اين آزمون خدماتي از  طريق ارسال پيام كوتاه به داوطلبان ارائه شود، داوطلباني كه تمايل به  استفاده از خدمات پيام كوتاه دارند با انتخاب گزينه مربوط و پرداخت *مبلغ 5.000 (پنج هزار) ريال به عنوان هزينه استفاده از خدمات پيام كوتاه*، مي‌توانند از اين خدمات استفاده نمايند.

*تبصره 2-*هر  داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون مي‌تواند متقاضي شركت در يكي از گروه‌هاي  آزمايشي پنجگانه شامل گروه آزمايشي يك (علوم رياضي و فني)، گروه آزمايشي 2  (علوم تجربي)، گروه آزمايشي 3 (علوم انساني)، گروه آزمايشي 4 (هنر) و گروه  آزمايشي 5 (زبان‌هاي خارجي) گردد. 

*تبصره 3-* چنانچه داوطلبي *متقاضي ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي (با توجه به توضيحات تبصره 4 ذيل)* ‌باشد، لازم است كه به ازاي هر گروه آزمايشي، *مبلغ 180.000 (صد و هشتاد هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق پرداخت و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت دارد. *

تبصره 4-* منظور  از ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي بدين صورت است كه داوطلب مي‌تواند  علاوه بر انتخاب يكي از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي (علوم رياضي و فني يا علوم تجربي  يا علوم انساني) به عنوان گروه آزمايشي اصلي در گروه آزمايشي هنر و زبان  خارجي نيز متقاضي شود؛ به عبارت ديگر، هيچ داوطلبي نمي‌تواند به طور  همزمان، در گروه‌هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني  شركت نمايد.

*تبصره 5-* چنانچه داوطلبي *علاقه‌مند به شركت در گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه پيام‌نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي* باشد، لازم است كه نسبت به پرداخت* مبلغ 92.000 (نود و دو هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق، اقدام و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت نمايد. *

تبصره 6-* در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به *رشته‌هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي*، توضيحات لازم در دفترچه راهنماي شركت در آزمون و اطلاعيه‌هاي بعدي داده خواهد شد.  *

تبصره 7-*  در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه‌هاي فرهنگيان و  تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي تهران، به اطلاع مي‌رساند كه در صورت اخذ مجوزهاي  قانوني از مراجع ذيصلاح توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش براي پذيرش دانشجو در  دانشگاه‌هاي فوق، موضوع در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون يا در زمان  انتخاب رشته اطلاع‌رساني خواهد شد.


*تذكرات مهم:* 

1- دارا بودن مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي و يا اخذ مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي *حداكثر تا تاريخ 1395/06/31* و يا دارا بودن ديپلم نظام قديم و يا مدرك كارداني (فوق ديپلم) براي كليه داوطلبان الزامي است.

 2-* دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه‌اي و كاردانش*  كه فاقد مدارك پيش دانشگاهي و يا كارداني مي‌باشند حق ثبت‌نام در آزمون  سراسري سال 1395 را ندارند و در صورت ثبت‌نام در آزمون به عنوان متخلف  شناخته شده و برابر ضوابط با آنان برخورد خواهد شد. 

3- *در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 پذيرش دانشجو در رشته‌هاي تحصيلي:* آهنگسازي،  ادبيات نمايشي، ارتباط تصويري، بازيگري ـ كارگرداني، طراحي پارچه، طراحي  صحنه، طراحي صنعتي، طراحي لباس، عكاسي، كارداني هنرهاي تجسمي، كتابت و  نگارگري، مجسمه سازي، موسيقي نظامي، نقاشي، نمايش عروسكي، نوازندگي موسيقي  ايراني و نوازندگي موسيقي جهاني در گروه‌ آزمايشي هنر به صورت متمركز و با  شرايط خاص صورت مي‌پذيرد؛ لذا توضيحات لازم در اين خصوص از طريق  اطلاعيه‌هاي مربوط در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون به اطلاع داوطلبان  خواهد رسيد؛ به عبارت ديگر، اين رشته‌ها از رديف رشته‌هاي مربوط به پذيرش  نيمه متمركز خارج گرديده و اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان نهايي رشته‌هاي فوق در  شهريور ماه سال 95 همزمان با نتايج ساير رشته‌هاي متمركز اعلام خواهد شد.

 4- متقاضياني كه *از  سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 64-63 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (دوره‌هاي‌  روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند،* حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 را نخواهند داشت.

 5-* پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1394 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز)،*  در صورت ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 منحصراً مجاز به انتخاب  رشته در دوره‌هاي غيرروزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه‌حضوري، پيام نور،  غيرانتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين دوره‌ها گزينش  خواهند شد.

 6- براساس ضوابط، *دانشجويان ورودي قبل از سال 1394* دوره  روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون  سراسري سال 95 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي  مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و ثانياً *حداكثر تا تاريخ 1394/12/1 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*.  بديهي است كه داوطلبان مذكور، در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ  تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه  تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نيستند و به عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند  شد. 

*ج) آماده نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز براي ثبت‌نام:* داوطلبان مي‌بايست پس از مطالعه دفترچه  راهنما مدارك يا اطلاعات لازم مندرج در تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام، از جمله فايل  عكس اسكن شده را براساس توضيحات مندرج در دفترچه آماده نمايند. د) داوطلباني كه در زمان مقررنسبت به ثبت‌نام درآزمون اقدام مي نمايند: اين دسته از داوطلبان، لازم است كه با  وارد نمودن اطلاعات درخواستي نسبت به مشاهده اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي و در صورت  لزوم نسبت به ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي براساس دستورالعمل به شرح ذيل اقدام  نمايند.

 الف- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه *مشمول سوابق تحصيلي نيستند*، اجازه ويرايش كليه اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي خود را دارند.

 ب- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه *مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستند،* اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خود را دارند؛ اما *اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت.* 

*توجه:* شرايط  و ضوابط ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري، در دفترچه راهنماي شماره 1 آزمون  درج شده است و هرگونه‌ تغيير‌ در شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام اين آزمون، به  صورت اطلاعيه رسمي از طريق‌ نشريه پيك ‌‌سنجش‌ (هفته‌نامه خبري‌ و  اطلاع‌رساني‌ سازمان ‌سنجش‌)، پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور  (سايت سازمان) و در صورت لزوم ‌از طريق رسانه‌هاي گروهي ‌اعلام ‌خواهد شد. ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سؤالات خود را با بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org و يا با شماره‌ تلفن گوياي‌: 42163 (كد 021) در ميان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.  

روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


*منبع :* *سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## Ali.N

پست مشابه نزنین لطفا
کاش اینجا میزدین
تاثیر معدل در کنکور : سازمان سنجش + دیوان عدالت + نمایندگان مجلس

عزیزان عجله نکنین اول دفترچه رو خوب مطالعه کنین

----------


## daniad

دوستان بزارید یکی دو روز بگذره بعد ثبت نام کنید 
ممکنه مشکلات متداولی پیش بیاد که شما ازشون تو این دو روز مطلع میشین

----------


## Goodbye forever

> پست مشابه نزنین لطفا
> کاش اینجا میزدین
> تاثیر معدل در کنکور : سازمان سنجش + دیوان عدالت + نمایندگان مجلس
> 
> عزیزان عجله نکنین اول دفترچه رو خوب مطالعه کنین





> دوستان بزارید یکی دو روز بگذره بعد ثبت نام کنید 
> ممکنه مشکلات متداولی پیش بیاد که شما ازشون تو این دو روز مطلع میشین


*همون لحظه ای که سازمان سنجش قرار داد ، منم گذاشتم!

درست ساعت 18:10 دقیقه!

تاپیک به هیچ وجه تکراری نیست و ثبت نام هم اکنون آغاز شد!

اطلاع رسانی دقیق!
*

----------


## Goodbye forever

دوستان برای شرکت در آزمون زبان های تخصصی باید دوبار سریال خرید کنکور سراسری رو بگیرم ؟

----------


## hossein.y

سلام-به دوست عزیز


> دوستان برای شرکت در آزمون زبان های تخصصی باید دوبار سریال خرید کنکور سراسری رو بگیرم ؟

----------


## hossein.y

بله دوست عزیز- برای هر گروه جداگانه خریداری کنید

----------


## Goodbye forever

اونوقت هردوش رو با پیامک بگیرم ؟ یا بدون پیامک ؟

قبل از ثبت نام بگیرم ؟

----------


## emprator227

دوستان توی سوابقم کد ملی سومم رو بدون 0 اول زده ولی برای پیش با 0 اول زده به نظرتون مشکل داره؟

----------


## Homayoon

سلام به همه بچه ها
خواهشا بجه های که دفعه دومشون هست ثبت نام میکنن
کد سوابق تحصیلیشون امسال با سال گذشته فرقی داره ؟؟؟
من نمیدونم چرا هر کار میکنم وارد نمیشه کد سوابق تحصیلیمو ببینم ؟؟؟

----------


## armin76

سلام . دوستان من که دانشجوی ترم یک دانشگاه آزاد هستم ( ترم 2 غایب )( ورودی مهر 94) . الان برای ثبت نام گزینه ی دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه رو بزنم یا هیچکدام ؟ من امسال سراسری قطعا میرم و از اونجا بعد کنکور انصراف میدم. الان کدومو بزنم ؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام . دوستان من که دانشجوی ترم یک دانشگاه آزاد هستم ( ترم 2 غایب )( ورودی مهر 94) . الان برای ثبت نام گزینه ی دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه رو بزنم یا هیچکدام ؟ من امسال سراسری قطعا میرم و از اونجا بعد کنکور انصراف میدم. الان کدومو بزنم ؟؟


سلام ، دانشگاه پیام نور - غیر انتفاعی -  آزاد = غیر روزانه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام به همه بچه ها
> خواهشا بجه های که دفعه دومشون هست ثبت نام میکنن
> کد سوابق تحصیلیشون امسال با سال گذشته فرقی داره ؟؟؟
> من نمیدونم چرا هر کار میکنم وارد نمیشه کد سوابق تحصیلیمو ببینم ؟؟؟


سلام ، منم پارسال شرکت کرده بودم ، اما کد سوابق تحصیلی پارسالیم با امسالیم یک فرق داشت اونم واسه دیپلم ، آخرش عدد 5 بود!

پیش دانشگاهی هم آخرش 2!!!

من فقط همینو دیدم ...

----------


## Homayoon

> سلام ، منم پارسال شرکت کرده بودم ، اما کد سوابق تحصیلی پارسالیم با امسالیم یک فرق داشت اونم واسه دیپلم ، آخرش عدد 5 بود!
> 
> پیش دانشگاهی هم آخرش 2!!!
> 
> من فقط همینو دیدم ...


ممنونم ازت
من هر کار میکنم وارد نمیشه
به نظرت چیکار کنم؟؟؟
یکم استرس گرفتم

----------


## mohamad.b

دوستان ببخشید یه سوال دارم
پدرم هم رزمنده سپاه بودن هم رزمنده جهاد کشاورزی--برای من سهمیه حساب میشن یکی شون؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان ببخشید یه سوال دارم
> پدرم هم رزمنده سپاه بودن هم رزمنده جهاد کشاورزی--برای من سهمیه حساب میشن یکی شون؟


بلی !

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ممنونم ازت
> من هر کار میکنم وارد نمیشه
> به نظرت چیکار کنم؟؟؟
> یکم استرس گرفتم


از لینک زیر تلاش کنید :

https://dipcode.medu.ir

کجا و چه خطایی میده ؟؟؟

کد دانش آموزیتون رو بدون صفر بزنین

کد منطقتون احتمالا 4 رقمیه 

کد مقطع رو هم انتخاب کنید

اگه کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیتون رو هم تایید نکردین باید از سایت بالا تایید کنین!

----------


## 3amira

سلام دوستان
من هر چی پرداخت انجام میدم برای ثبت نام میگه خرید نامعتبر است  :Yahoo (21): 
در حالی که همه اطلاعات رو درست میزنم....کارتمم موجودیش کافیه
چرا اینجوریه؟
اون جایی که دو تا کد دانش اموزی میخواد 
باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟
مگه کد دانش اموزی سوم با پیش فرق داره ؟؟

----------


## mohamad.b

> بلی !


کدومشون؟بعد چجوری باید استفاده کنم ازش؟شماره و چیزی ... میخواد؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کدومشون؟بعد چجوری باید استفاده کنم ازش؟شماره و چیزی ... میخواد؟


صفحه 5 سهمیه رزمندگان رو بخون

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام دوستان
> من هر چی پرداخت انجام میدم برای ثبت نام میگه خرید نامعتبر است 
> در حالی که همه اطلاعات رو درست میزنم....کارتمم موجودیش کافیه
> چرا اینجوریه؟
> اون جایی که دو تا کد دانش اموزی میخواد 
> باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟
> مگه کد دانش اموزی سوم با پیش فرق داره ؟؟


سلام ، قبلا خرید بصورت آنلاین انجام دادین ؟ مال منم پارسال چند بار اینجوری میکرد آخرش گرفت ... فکر کنم چون شلوغ هست اینجوری میشه ... حالا نمیدونم چرا ... هنگامی که با موفقیت انجام شد شماره سریال و رمز و یه همچین چیزایی میده ، از اونا پرینت بگیرین و در نزد خودتون نگه دارین و هنگام ثبت نام از اونا استفاده کنین

---

بله کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم (مال من) آخرش 5 هست اما کد پیش دانشگاهی (مال من) آخرش 2 هست! حالا نمیدونم معنیش چیه!

فقط اینو بهتون میتونم بگم که از پارسالی فرق داره اونم فقط در این شماره آخر!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

سال اخذ دیپلم منو زده 94
در حالی که 93 دیپلم گرفتم
قابل تغییرم نیس سالش
این مشکل ایجاد میکنه؟

----------


## 3amira

> سلام ، قبلا خرید بصورت آنلاین انجام دادین ؟ مال منم پارسال چند بار اینجوری میکرد آخرش گرفت ... فکر کنم چون شلوغ هست اینجوری میشه ... حالا نمیدونم چرا ... هنگامی که با موفقیت انجام شد شماره سریال و رمز و یه همچین چیزایی میده ، از اونا پرینت بگیرین و در نزد خودتون نگه دارین و هنگام ثبت نام از اونا استفاده کنین
> 
> ---
> 
> بله کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم (مال من) آخرش 5 هست اما کد پیش دانشگاهی (مال من) آخرش 2 هست! حالا نمیدونم معنیش چیه!
> 
> فقط اینو بهتون میتونم بگم که از پارسالی فرق داره اونم فقط در این شماره آخر!



منظورم کد سوابق تحصیلی نبود...کد دانش اموزی رو میگم...مگه مال پیش و سوم با هم فرق داره؟؟؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> منظورم کد سوابق تحصیلی نبود...کد دانش اموزی رو میگم...مگه مال پیش و سوم با هم فرق داره؟؟؟


نه داداش دوتا کد دانش آموزی یکیه
فقط کد سوابق فرق مکنن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سال اخذ دیپلم منو زده 94
> در حالی که 93 دیپلم گرفتم
> قابل تغییرم نیس سالش
> این مشکل ایجاد میکنه؟


آره زنگ بزن آموزش و پروش یا تو همون سنجش بپرس

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



بلی !


مگر اون سهمیه رزمندگان شامل فرزندانشون هم میشه؟*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> منظورم کد سوابق تحصیلی نبود...کد دانش اموزی رو میگم...مگه مال پیش و سوم با هم فرق داره؟؟؟


آهان ، نه فرقی نمیکنه! فقط اولش صفر وارد نکنین! 

اوه خدایا!!! سایت سامانه جمع آوری نمره دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی یا همون Dipcode هنگ کرده!!!

فکر کنم همه داوطلبان به اونجا حمله کردن!!!  :40:

----------


## 3amira

> نه داداش دوتا کد دانش آموزی یکیه
> فقط کد سوابق فرق مکنن


البته که من دخترم  :Yahoo (21): 
اخه دوستم هر چی میزنه ازش قبول نمیکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> البته که من دخترم 
> اخه دوستم هر چی میزنه ازش قبول نمیکنه


اطلاعاتی که گفتم رو دقیق وارد کنین ، اگه فقط یک شماره اشتباه بزنین خطا میده ...

----------


## mohamad.b

> صفحه 5 سهمیه رزمندگان رو بخون




این یعنی نمیشه استفاده کنم درسته؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> فایل پیوست 49915
> 
> این یعنی نمیشه استفاده کنم درسته؟


منظورش رو نگرفتم ! کل اون قسمت رو بخون دیگه !

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mamadabfm


فایل پیوست 49915

این یعنی نمیشه استفاده کنم درسته؟


من هم همچین نظری دارم طبق اون تبصره امکان استفاده برای فرزندان و همسر رزمنده وجود نداره , حالا نمیدونم این دوستمون چطور توی پست های قبلب فرمودن امکان پذیره*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آهان ، نه فرقی نمیکنه! فقط اولش صفر وارد نکنین! 
> 
> اوه خدایا!!! سایت سامانه جمع آوری نمره دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی یا همون Dipcode هنگ کرده!!!
> 
> فکر کنم همه داوطلبان به اونجا حمله کردن!!!


مشکلی نداره که ! چی شده ؟ من امروز 7 - 8 تا کد گرفتم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> البته که من دخترم 
> اخه دوستم هر چی میزنه ازش قبول نمیکنه


دقت نکرده بودم :Yahoo (4): )
منم چن بار زدم تا ازم قبول کرد

----------


## Goodbye forever

> البته که من دخترم 
> اخه دوستم هر چی میزنه ازش قبول نمیکنه


ببینین الان سایت واسه من باز شده :

وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب

1- کد دانش آموزیتون رو میزنین (بدون صفر)

2- کد منطقتون رو باید بزنین! منقطه ای که از اونجا دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی گرفتین از لینک زیر کمک بگیرین :

جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395

در لینک بالا اسم شهرستانی که از اونجا دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی گرفتین رو وارد کنید بعدش کد 4 رقمی مربوط به آموزش و پرورش منطقه شمارو میاره 

3- کد مقطعتون رو انتخاب کنین یا دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی

4- تاریخ تولدتون رو اونجا وارد می کنید

5- و در آخر کلمات و اعدادی که داخل اون کادر هست رو اون پایین تایپ می کنید

تموم

----------


## 3amira

> ببینین الان سایت واسه من باز شده :
> 
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
> 
> 1- کد دانش آموزیتون رو میزنین (بدون صفر)
> 
> 2- کد منطقتون رو باید بزنین! منقطه ای که از اونجا دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی گرفتین از لینک زیر کمک بگیرین :
> 
> جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395
> ...


خیلی ممنون..توضیح کاملی بود ..امیدوارم این بار موفق بشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> مشکلی نداره که ! چی شده ؟ من امروز 7 - 8 تا کد گرفتم


الان درست شد ، یه ربع پیش کمی ترافیک بود وارد نمی شد الان خوبه  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان ببخشید یه سوال دارم
> پدرم هم رزمنده سپاه بودن هم رزمنده جهاد کشاورزی--برای من سهمیه حساب میشن یکی شون؟


آها الان خوندم اونو . فقط در صورتی پدرتون جانبازی داشته باشن میتونی سهمیه بگیری

----------


## Goodbye forever

> خیلی ممنون..توضیح کاملی بود ..امیدوارم این بار موفق بشم


خواهش میکنم یادتون باشه تاریخ تولدتون رو هم توسط خود اون جدولی که خودش میاره انتخاب کنید ، دستی وارد نکنید

موفق باشین

----------


## Fatemeh76

کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی ندارم چیکار کنم????? :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی ندارم چیکار کنم?????


شما اولین باره کنکور میدین ؟

باید از سایت زیر بگیرین :

http://Dipcode.Medu.IR

اون بالا توضیح دادم که چجوری باید وارد بشین ، بعد از اینکه وارد شدین باید نمراتتون رو تایید کنین ، سپس کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو براتون میده 

موفق باشین

----------


## Lara27

بند 23 رو هیچ کدام بزنیم یا کلا علامت نزنیم؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> بند 23 رو هیچ کدام بزنیم یا کلا علامت نزنیم؟


*هم میتونین نزنین ، هم میتونین بزنین هیچکدام ...

شما مثلا در هنگام گفتن تابعیت خارجی آیا میزنین ؟! قاعدتا چیزی نمیزنین ... اونم به همون روال 

اما منی که دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستم ، میزنم دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه ...

اینم یه زمانی از آقای توکلی سوال شده بود :




با سلام . اگر اقلیت مذهبی نباشیم گزینه هیچکدام را بزنیم یا اصلا گزینه ای را نزنیم؟ 

پاسخ از دکتر توکلی: اصلا گزینه ای نزنید




موفق باشین
*

----------


## mona27

سلام
من يه ترم رفتم دانشگاه آزاد و بعدش ديگه نرفتم الان براي بند 23 چي بزنم 
دانشجوي انصرافي يا دانشجوي غير روزانه ؟

----------


## Fatemeh76

> شما اولین باره کنکور میدین ؟
> 
> باید از سایت زیر بگیرین :
> 
> http://Dipcode.Medu.IR
> 
> اون بالا توضیح دادم که چجوری باید وارد بشین ، بعد از اینکه وارد شدین باید نمراتتون رو تایید کنین ، سپس کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو براتون میده 
> 
> موفق باشین


ممنون... :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام
> من يه ترم رفتم دانشگاه آزاد و بعدش ديگه نرفتم الان براي بند 23 چي بزنم 
> دانشجوي انصرافي يا دانشجوي غير روزانه ؟


سلام ، آیا هم اکنون از دانشگاهتون انصراف کامل دادین؟ (تقاضای انصرافشو پر کردین؟)

یا الان هنوزم دانشجو محسوب میشین ؟

اگه هنوزم دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد حساب میشین ، دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه

اگرم واقعا خودتون رفتین انصراف دادین ، دانشجوی انصرافی 

موفق باشین

----------


## armin76

> سلام ، دانشگاه پیام نور - غیر انتفاعی -  آزاد = غیر روزانه


ممنون عزیز اگر کسی این گزینه رو هیچکدام بزنه، یا اصلا نزنه با شرایط مثل من، چه اتفاقی می افته ؟؟

----------


## mona27

> سلام ، آیا هم اکنون از دانشگاهتون انصراف کامل دادین؟ (تقاضای انصرافشو پر کردین؟)
> 
> یا الان هنوزم دانشجو محسوب میشین ؟
> 
> اگه هنوزم دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد حساب میشین ، دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه
> 
> اگرم واقعا خودتون رفتین انصراف دادین ، دانشجوی انصرافی 
> 
> موفق باشین



انصراف ندادم كلا ديگه بي خيال شدم و نرفتم 
يني الان بايد برم فرم انصراف پر كنم؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ممنون عزیز اگر کسی این گزینه رو هیچکدام بزنه، یا اصلا نزنه با شرایط مثل من، چه اتفاقی می افته ؟؟


خواهش میکنم ، والا تا حالا آزمایش نکردم ...  :Yahoo (35): 

منم مثل شما دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستم ، و میزنم غیر روزانه ... 

حالا نمیدونم شما میخواین غیر روزانه بزنین یا نزنین ... :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> انصراف ندادم كلا ديگه بي خيال شدم و نرفتم 
> يني الان بايد برم فرم انصراف پر كنم؟


پس دانشجوی غیر روزانه محسوب میشین درسته؟

نه اگه غیر روزانه هستین ، فکر نکنم الان لزومی داشته باشه!

*فقط کسانی که الان در دوره روزانه دانشجو هستن باید انصراف بدن*

منم دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم ... میزنم دانشجوی غیر روزانه ... انصرافم که نمیدم! هم دارم اونو میخونم هم دارم کنکور میدم!

----------


## mona27

> پس دانشجوی غیر روزانه محسوب میشین درسته؟
> 
> نه اگه غیر روزانه هستین ، فکر نکنم الان لزومی داشته باشه!
> 
> *فقط کسانی که الان در دوره روزانه دانشجو هستن باید انصراف بدن*
> 
> منم دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم ... میزنم دانشجوی غیر روزانه ... انصرافم که نمیدم! هم دارم اونو میخونم هم دارم کنکور میدم!



اگه خدا خواست سال بعد روزانه قبول شديم مشكلي پيش نمياد؟

----------


## armin76

منم غیر روزانه زدم
اخه میدونی داداش من هرجا دیدم توی غیرروزانه حرفی از آزاد زده نشده!
پیام نور غیرانتفاعی مجازی نیمه حضوری ، اینارو شامل غیرروزانه اعلام شده....
شما هم آزاد هستید؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> اگه خدا خواست سال بعد روزانه قبول شديم مشكلي پيش نمياد؟


اگه دانشجوی غیر روزانه (دانشگاه پیام نور ، غیر انتفاعی ، آزاد)  هستین ، خیر 

*فقط نباید دانشجوی دوره روزانه سراسری باشین ...

*---

پرسش و پاسخ مشابه شما :




> اگه سال قبل تو سراسری روزانه قبول شده باشی ( چه تو  دانشگاه ثبت نام کرده باشی و درس بخونی و چه این کار رو نکرده باشی) حق  شرکت تو کنکور امسال رو نداری* ولی اگه آزاد می خونی چرا میشه روزانه قبول بشی*





> .
> 
> متولد نیمه ی اول 70 هستم.الان دانشگاه آزادم..من میتونم کنکور شرکت کنم(سراسری) بعد اگر قبول شدم همون شهریور ماه
> 
> انصراف بدم از آزاد و برم سراسری؟         
> *
> اگه تو سال گذشته روزانه قبول نشده باشی هیچ مشکلی نداری
> 
> بعد قبولی میری انصراف میدی جای جدید ثبت نام میکنی.*


*

موفق باشین
*

----------


## A.Z

> سلام دوستان
> من هر چی پرداخت انجام میدم برای ثبت نام میگه خرید نامعتبر است 
> در حالی که همه اطلاعات رو درست میزنم....کارتمم موجودیش کافیه
> چرا اینجوریه؟
> اون جایی که دو تا کد دانش اموزی میخواد 
> باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟
> مگه کد دانش اموزی سوم با پیش فرق داره ؟؟


به احتمال زیاد کارت موجودی نداره.
اون جایی که دوتا کد دان آموزی مبخواد،در صورتی که دیپ و پیش رو یک جا گرفته باشید(یک شهر) یکسان در غیر این صورت فرق میکنه.
تو همون قسمت تایید سوابق(Dip Code)این موضوع کاملاً مشخصه.تو هر بخش(سوم-پیش)کد دانش آموزی ذکر شده!

----------


## zahra99

ببخشید غیر انتفاعی چ فرقی با ازاد داره؟؟؟ازهمه نظر؟؟ غیرانتفاعی دندان پزشکی هم داره؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

کسانی که هنوز مدرک سال چهارم رو نگرفتن آیا باید کد محل اخذ مدرک پیش رو پر کنند؟؟؟آیاا؟!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> کسانی که هنوز مدرک سال چهارم رو نگرفتن آیا باید کد محل اخذ مدرک پیش رو پر کنند؟؟؟آیاا؟!


بله باید پر کنید
کد همونجایی که الان مشغول تحصیل هستید رو بزنید

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ببخشید غیر انتفاعی چ فرقی با ازاد داره؟؟؟ازهمه نظر؟؟ غیرانتفاعی دندان پزشکی هم داره؟؟


این از اول سوالاتیه که که واقعا نمیشه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و آزاد رو با هم مقایسه کرد ...

هر کدومش مزیت و معایب خاص خودشو داره! اما به نظر من همشون خوبن! بستگی به شرایط و در آمد شما داره!

اگه منظورتون رشته های پزشکی یا پرستاری و اینا هستش ، احتمالا فقط دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی دانشجو میگیره ... 

غیر انتفاعی فکر نکنم دندان پزشکی داشته باشه ... اگرم باشه من نشنیدم!!!

همشون خوبن ، اما رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی رو فقط دانشگاه آزاد میگیره ... (شهریه داره ها ...)

موفق باشین

----------


## amires

*سلام دوستان ببینید من  آخر تابستان امسال دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم  انتخاب واحد هم کردم و ترم اول چند روز در هفته انتخاب کردم ولی سر هیچ کلاس و امتحانی نرفتم 

و برای ترم دوم توانستم مرخصی بگیرم

الان من که دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بر اساس ثبت نام بدون کنکور هستم 

از بین گزینه های موجود باید کدام رو بزنم ؟


گزینه ی دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه     یا        گزینه هیچکدام ؟
*

----------


## r3zaa

سلام.
ببخشید  معدل کل دیپلم میشه همون معدل کل که سمت راست کارنامه نوشته ؟
توی همون کارنامه که سمت چپش معدل کتبیه !!

----------


## Goodbye forever

> منم غیر روزانه زدم
> اخه میدونی داداش من هرجا دیدم توی غیرروزانه حرفی از آزاد زده نشده!
> پیام نور غیرانتفاعی مجازی نیمه حضوری ، اینارو شامل غیرروزانه اعلام شده....
> شما هم آزاد هستید؟


نگران نباشین آزاد در واقعا همون غیر دولتی هستش :
روزانه نیست!!!

*دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی
نوع : غیردولتی*
ویکی پدیا

موفق باشین

----------


## Goodbye forever

> *سلام دوستان ببینید من  آخر تابستان امسال دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم  انتخاب واحد هم کردم و ترم اول چند روز در هفته انتخاب کردم ولی سر هیچ کلاس و امتحانی نرفتم 
> 
> و برای ترم دوم توانستم مرخصی بگیرم
> 
> الان من که دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بر اساس ثبت نام بدون کنکور هستم 
> 
> از بین گزینه های موجود باید کدام رو بزنم ؟
> 
> 
> ...


سلام ، دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام.
> ببخشید  معدل کل دیپلم میشه همون معدل کل که سمت راست کارنامه نوشته ؟
> توی همون کارنامه که سمت چپش معدل کتبیه !!


معدل کل دیپلم یعنی همون معدلیه که در طول سال های اول و دوم و سوم دبیرستان شما کسب کردین 

معمولا نوشته شده 

*معدل کل دیپلم* 

به عدد و حروف توی کارنامه دیپلمتون به احتمال زیاد نوشته شده ...

----------


## r3zaa

ستون اول کل درسا رو از دین 1 تا انظباط نوشته .
جلوشون نمره زده
پایین همون جدول تعداد واحد درسی زده انتخابی و قبولی 102
جمع نمرات  n قدر 
و معدل کل n قدر.
فک کنم همونه .

----------


## amires

*دوستان سوال دوم : 

الان چون دانشگاه آزاد ثبت کردم برای اینکه غیبت نخورم دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم 

الان برای نظام وظیفه کدام کد را باید بزنم ؟*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> *دوستان سوال دوم : 
> 
> الان چون دانشگاه آزاد ثبت کردم برای اینکه غیبت نخورم دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم 
> 
> الان برای نظام وظیفه کدام کد را باید بزنم ؟*


شما از پلیس +10 معافیت تحصیلی گرفتین ؟

اگه از دانشگاهتون معافیت تحصیلی گرفتین 

*کد 3

مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن                                                  

*موفق باشین

----------


## broslee

علاوه بر ریاضی ، زبان یا هنر رو هم ثبت نام کنم؟فایده ای داره؟

----------


## imaginedragon

آقا اینا که علاوه بر رشته خودشون زبان و هنر هم میزنن تاثیری داره کلا

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Goodbye forever

> علاوه بر ریاضی ، زبان یا هنر رو هم ثبت نام کنم؟فایده ای داره؟





> آقا اینا که علاوه بر رشته خودشون زبان و هنر هم میزنن تاثیری داره کلا
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk





اختیاریه  ، اگه واسه اونام ثبت نام کنی باید در گروه آزمایشی اونا هم شرکت کنی! یه سری درس های خاص داره ... که اونا هم سختی خودشو دارن ...

دست خودتونه  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Alireza._.A

من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم روزانه رفتم ثبت نام می گه باید ترک تحصیل کنی داستانش چیه ؟ چطوری باید ثبت نام کنم واسه کنکور امسال ؟!

----------


## Goodbye forever

> من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم روزانه رفتم ثبت نام می گه باید ترک تحصیل کنی داستانش چیه ؟ چطوری باید ثبت نام کنم واسه کنکور امسال ؟!


شما آیا پارسال دانشگاه روزانه قبول شدین ؟ در کنکور 94 ؟!

----------


## Alireza._.A

> شما آیا پارسال دانشگاه روزانه قبول شدین ؟ در کنکور 94 ؟!


پارسال پیام نور قبول شدم رفتم ولی ثبت نام نکردم رفتم  دانشگاه ازاد یادمه تو دفترچه نوشته بود پیام نور شامل اون 2 سال محرومیت نمی شه .

----------


## Goodbye forever

> پارسال پیام نور قبول شدم رفتم ولی ثبت نام نکردم رفتم  دانشگاه ازاد یادمه تو دفترچه نوشته بود پیام نور شامل اون 2 سال محرومیت نمی شه .


اگه در دانشگاهی* به غیر* از دانشگاه های سراسری روزانه قبول شدین مشکلی نیست!

فعلا لزومی نداره از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدین ، پیام نور هم که ثبت نام نکردین که بخواین انصراف بدین!

*(دقت کنین اگه پیام نور ثبت نام کردین بعدش انصراف دادین ، بعدش آزاد قبول شدین باز اونم بخواین انصراف بدین اینجوری نمیشه!)
(چون هر داوطلب از دیپلم تا دکتری فقط یکبار حق انصراف از تحصیل را دارد = مربوط به نظام وظیفه)*

برای ثبت نام هم مثل پارسال و پیارسال همونجوریه فقط یه سری کد سوابق تحصیلی میگن هست که باید اونارو از سایت زیر بگیری :

وزارت آموزش و پرورش - صفحه نخست

هم کد دیپلم ، هم کد پیش دانشگاهی

هر دوش رو دریافت میکنین و طبق روال گذشته ثبت نام میکنین ... 

اگرم در تابستان سال آینده جایی قبول شدین ، میتونین همون موقع که قبول شدین از دانشگاه آزاد انصرافی بگیرین ...

موفق باشین

----------


## meh.75

تو کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم باید کد بخش رو که تو دفترچه هست رو وارد کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> تو کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم باید کد بخش رو که تو دفترچه هست رو وارد کنیم؟؟؟


کد منقطه اخذ دیپلمتون رو بزنید از اینجا 

http://92.242.195.126/searchsarasari...Education.aspx

----------


## Mr Sky

میشه خودمون ثبت نام کنیم بعد بریم کافی نت پرینت بگیریم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> تو کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم باید کد بخش رو که تو دفترچه هست رو وارد کنیم؟؟؟


دوست عزیز دقت کنید ویرایش کردم ، اگه منظورتون ردیف 13 هست از سایتی که بالا بهتون دادم استفاده کنید

----------


## Goodbye forever

> میشه خودمون ثبت نام کنیم بعد بریم کافی نت پرینت بگیریم؟؟؟؟


دقت کنید که در پایان ثبت نام  شماره پرونده و ... به شما میده ، راه خوبی نیست دوست عزیز
اگه اونارو گم کنید تمومه!!!
پیشنهاد نمیکنم

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام دوستان اگر ایراد یا اشکالی بود از دیگر دوستان بپرسید ، من حالم خوش نیست و انفلوانزای شدید دارم دیگه فکر نکنم بیام، موفق باشین ، حلال کنید ، خداحافظتون

----------


## cruel2013

دوستان سلام.من یادم رفته تو ثبت نام تیک غیر انتفاعی اینارو بزنم.دگ نمیشه کاری کرد؟ لطفا یکی جواب بده  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mamad org

> دوستان سلام.من یادم رفته تو ثبت نام تیک غیر انتفاعی اینارو بزنم.دگ نمیشه کاری کرد؟ لطفا یکی جواب بده


مهلت ثبت نام دوباره برا غیر انتفاعی یا پیام نور در هنگام اتخاب رشته میدن به احتمال زیاد

----------


## Ali.psy

> دوستان سلام.من یادم رفته تو ثبت نام تیک غیر انتفاعی اینارو بزنم.دگ نمیشه کاری کرد؟ لطفا یکی جواب بده


سلام دوست عزيز چرا ميشه زمان انتخاب رشته پولشو ميدي انتخاب رشته غير انتفاعی رو هم انجام ميدي  :Yahoo (1):

----------

